# Thailand bans MMA



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

> Thailand has banned MMA.
> 
> The Thai sports ministry ruled this week that MMA is “too brutal” and it is henceforth prohibited to stage MMA events in the South-East Asian country.
> 
> ...


Don't really blame them tbh, they have to portect their economy still a shame though cos I recon there could have been some beasts from there, still could be I suppose but it will be much harder for them


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

slapstick said:


> Don't really blame them tbh, they have to portect their economy still a shame though cos I recon there could have been some beasts from there, still could be I suppose but it will be much harder for them


This doesn't suprise me at all, muay thai IS Thailand, btw isnt muay thai more dangerous thAN MMA?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Yet they have dog fighting there? Riiiight.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

With rabid monkeys walking around in public, scaring the shit out of tourists.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It's all about money, nothing else.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Do they have monkey fights too? I'd rather see that than a poor little doggy fighting, as inhumane as that sounds, their at least closer to humans than dogs, but if i had it my way they wouldn't do that at all.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess they value their Muay Thai too much. Well MMA is banned in France as well so it's not like this is an isolated incident. Alot of people just aren't willing to accept MMA just yet.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MMA isn't banned in France, they have a rapidly growing MMA community and 100% Fight has actually been a pretty good domestic organization for French fighters.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep. just about money.



kantowrestler said:


> I guess they value their Muay Thai too much. Well MMA is banned in France as well so it's not like this is an isolated incident. Alot of people just aren't willing to accept MMA just yet.


Eh. I think France's take on it is more due to their nationalistic/jingoistic love for their own culture above all else (as they could actually make plenty of money off of it as the UK is now). It's not like Savate is gentle and safe. It's brutal.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MMA is NOT BANNED IN FRANCE. ****.

Only the cage is banned.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> MMA is NOT BANNED IN FRANCE. ****.
> 
> Only the cage is banned.


Well, UFC is, effectively as a result. And I swear I remember reading there were a bunch of other rules discrepancies that create problems? groundfighting and stoppage stuff?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That sounds more like they just allow kickboxing in France rather than MMA. If the cage isn't allowed in France then MMA is rather restricted. And are stoppages really not allowed either?


----------



## ekyotin1359 (Apr 7, 2012)

are u sure it is banned in thailand i am good friends with the best thai fighter in thai lerdsilla aka mr lighting and my kru is a member of the world muay thai council plus yes way more brutal and thai fans hat mma


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Well, UFC is, effectively as a result. And I swear I remember reading there were a bunch of other rules discrepancies that create problems? groundfighting and stoppage stuff?


Elbows.

That's it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC has a rapidly growing global presence, Muay Thai doesn't to the UFC's extent. If MMA comes into Thailand and gets more popularity...it won't hurt Muay Thai, but they risk losing a certain % of the fanbase maybe to MMA. 

Just a thought.

Could be the amount of Muay Thai fighters crossing over to MMA too.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

No surprise here. Even Germany (the boxing community) is trying to get MMA banned. It's all about the money.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There are just too many countries that don't want MMA around. Either it is very foreign to them or it threatens an existing industry. When that happens obviously they want to get rid of it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

a real Thai champ with some wrestling and Bjj in the cage would be interesting


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn I just posted an article on their first official MMA fight weeks ago too...

Politics...go figure...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So it finally got legal and then they yanked the plug on it? Well that is messed up beyond words!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is exactly how it was in the 90's. Only santioned in very few states and took a very long time before it was sanctioned. I believe there will be an underground scene. It may take a few years or decades, but they'll accept it sooner or later. Why? Simply because of demand. Their fighters will begin to leave one by one. If you're training right now presently what would you focus on knowing that this particular type of sport will help feed your family. 

A.) Boxing
B.) Savate
C.) Muay Thai
D.) Karate
E.) BJJ
F.) Wrestling
F.) Or all of the above with the goal of entering MMA competition. 

Thailand will ALWAYS have Muay Thai. It's this old world thinking that reflects their lack of vision. If they opened their doors they would see their gyms booming. Everybody in MMA trains in Muay Thai + BJJ regardless. It's the staple now followed by wrestling and other traditional martial arts from their region.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well underground is how MMA started out both here and in Brazil. Though in Japan it was always accepted and is still unsanctioned there. However the industry has gone down.


----------

